# I've been misled....?



## showmecats (2 Feb 2016)

Alrighty then, so I've been reading the forums on this site for over a year but just now decided to post something because I couldn't find much help in the other posts. Hoping someone could help.

I am currently 17, in my last year of high school. When I turned 16, I decided to join the Reserve. A recruiter started emailing me, but I decided to continue the application process after I turned 17. I contacted my MCpl recruiter for a meeting/interview a few months ago. At the same time, however I was thinking about instead joining as an Officer. I spoke with some folks at ROTP/RMC, who told me to continue my Reserve application and tell the MCpl to switch me over to ROTP. 

I had a meeting at Fort York a few weeks ago, brought my mom along to sign any forms since I'm under 18. At the meeting with my recruiter, I told him I'd like to switch over to ROTP, and that my intention is to be attending university in the fall (because I'd like to be an officer). At that instant, the meeting started going downhill. He became upset and very impatient, telling me that there's no such thing as "switching" applications. He blew off some steam, (cliché "tough guy" NCM) and told me I don't know how things in the CAF work. He told me the Reserve is more or less for people who already have full-time jobs (even though the form says full-time highschool students can join the Reserve). He told me that he is only in charge of Reserves, and he can't do anything for people who want to attend university or go to ROTP. He gave me the contact info for CFRC Toronto.

I contacted the folks over at CFRC Toronto, and they told me to submit my info to ROTP. ROTP did not accept my application, and suggested that if I am still interested in serving in the CAF, I can join the Reserve for now and then apply again next year, or simply go to Direct-Entry after I've completed university.

So...I'm interested in the Reserve right now, as I think it'll provide some valuable experience. I've obviously been misled somewhere, either by my recruiter or by the folks over at ROTP. Looking for some guidance.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Feb 2016)

You spoke to folks at RMC who have less years in the CAF likely than the boots your unit recruiter was wearing. Let it be a lesson to you, don't trust your buddies for info, always ask an official source. Its why these boards are policed so heavily for misinformation, so people don't get misled. Your recruiter also didn't mislead you, he strictly works with applications for that specific unit. ROTP is completely outside his area of responsibility, and he can only point you to the recruiting center, which he did. He "blew off steam", because you expected something that's not possible based on bad info that he didn't give you. Had you called ahead and inquired, things would have gone significantly easier.

Your deadline for ROTP applications is 31 January. Plenty of time to work on your application. If you only plan on being in the reserves for a year, don't waste their time. You'll likely only just barely finish BMQ on weekends, which won't carry over and you'll take BMOQ anyways. If you want to stay in the reserves for 4 years and CT/OT afterwards, go for it. The money is an excellent subsidy for university studies, especially when you're a Cpl in the summer, working 4 months straight on tasking.


----------



## showmecats (2 Feb 2016)

To clarify, the ROTP/RMC people I spoke with consisted of Officers and people in the RMC Admissions Department. No peers, so I would have assumed that they provide reliable information.


----------



## JackMerridrew (3 Feb 2016)

DAA doing the lord's work, once again.


----------



## DAA (3 Feb 2016)

showmecats said:
			
		

> I contacted the folks over at CFRC Toronto, and they told me to submit my info to ROTP. ROTP did not accept my application, and suggested that if I am still interested in serving in the CAF, I can join the Reserve for now and then apply again next year, or simply go to Direct-Entry after I've completed university.
> 
> So...I'm interested in the Reserve right now, as I think it'll provide some valuable experience. I've obviously been misled somewhere, either by my recruiter or by the folks over at ROTP. Looking for some guidance.



Not sure if you've been misled or just misunderstand the process.  I get the feeling that you already applied for ROTP, were turned down and are now pursuing your application through the Reserves?  Correct?


----------



## Lumber (3 Feb 2016)

DAA said:
			
		

> Not sure if you've been misled or just misunderstand the process.  I get the feeling that you already applied for ROTP, were turned down and are now pursuing your application through the Reserves?  Correct?



Since this all started only "a few weeks ago", there's no way he could submit an application and have it officially rejected (have they even sat ROTP selection boards yet?). So it sounds like he contacted the CFRC and they must have told him that it was too late to submit an application. I suppose, though, that they can still at least start a file and submit it next year.


----------



## DAA (3 Feb 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Since this all started only "a few weeks ago", there's no way he could submit an application and have it officially rejected (have they even sat ROTP selection boards yet?). So it sounds like he contacted the CFRC and they must have told him that it was too late to submit an application. I suppose, though, that they can still at least start a file and submit it next year.





			
				showmecats said:
			
		

> I am currently 17, in my last year of high school. When I turned 16, I decided to join the Reserve. A recruiter started emailing me, but I decided to continue the application process after I turned 17. I contacted my MCpl recruiter for a meeting/interview a few months ago. At the same time, however I was thinking about instead joining as an Officer. I spoke with some folks at ROTP/RMC, who told me to continue my Reserve application and tell the MCpl to switch me over to ROTP.
> 
> I had a meeting at Fort York a few weeks ago, brought my mom along to sign any forms since I'm under 18. At the meeting with my recruiter, I told him I'd like to switch over to ROTP, and that my intention is to be attending university in the fall (because I'd like to be an officer). At that instant, the meeting started going downhill. He became upset and very impatient, telling me that there's no such thing as "switching" applications. He blew off some steam, (cliché "tough guy" NCM) and told me I don't know how things in the CAF work. He told me the Reserve is more or less for people who already have full-time jobs (even though the form says full-time highschool students can join the Reserve). He told me that he is only in charge of Reserves, and he can't do anything for people who want to attend university or go to ROTP. He gave me the contact info for CFRC Toronto.
> 
> ...



It's a very confusing post to say the least.  Looks like he started with a PRes application, then spoke to CFRC Toronto who switched it to ROTP, then was probably screened out during the initial ROTP processing and standard procedure is to offer the applicant an alternate choice which is usually Reserves.   ???


----------



## showmecats (3 Feb 2016)

DAA said:
			
		

> Not sure if you've been misled or just misunderstand the process.  I get the feeling that you already applied for ROTP, were turned down and are now pursuing your application through the Reserves?  Correct?



Applied for Reserve > Interested in ROTP, wanted to switch > Told to switch by ROTP, Recruiter said no switching > Contacted CFRC Toronto > Submitted info to ROTP > Did not get accepted to ROTP > ROTP suggested Reserve if interested in serving.

So, how to go about this? Redo a Reserve application, or contact CFRC Toronto, or what?



			
				showmecats said:
			
		

> ]* He told me the Reserve is more or less for people who already have full-time jobs* (even though the form says full-time highschool students can join the Reserve). He told me that he is only in charge of Reserves, and *he can't do anything for people who want to attend university* or go to ROTP. He gave me the contact info for CFRC Toronto.


 Hinting at this portion, where the Recruiter mentioned he can't do anything for people who wish to attend university? Which I do...making me uneligible ???


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Feb 2016)

You're trying to get a free ride for university, the PRes can't do that. You get $2K a year up to $8K max after you complete your classes reimbursement. That's what he means.


----------



## showmecats (3 Feb 2016)

I understand the Reserve does not subsidize education for Officers-to-be. That's ROTP or RETP. Would me wanting to attend university make me completely ineligible from PRes? Of course, any income I make would be invested in my education. But paying for university isn't my secret motive for joining the CAF. Intention is to serve.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2016)

showmecats said:
			
		

> I understand the Reserve does not subsidize education for Officers-to-be. That's ROTP or RETP. Would me wanting to attend university make me completely ineligible from PRes? Of course, any income I make would be invested in my education. But paying for university isn't my secret motive for joining the CAF. Intention is to serve.



WRONG!


Please learn some of the qualities that the CAF is looking for in persons applying to join, such as:

      How to RESEARCH;
      READING COMPREHENSION;
      Correct use of the English language in the verbal and written form; and 
      How to communicate in a CLEAR and CONCISE manner.

Now try some of those qualities out and see what we have already posted on:

     Education subsidies for PRes;
     What is exactly ROTP;
     What is RESO;
     How to join the Reserves; and 
     Many more threads that have all your questions that you have not even thought of, already answered.


----------



## runormal (3 Feb 2016)

You are confused.

The recruiter at unit YYY can't get you get into ROTP. Which is why he said what he said.

Since you have been declined from ROTP you can switch to reserves.

There is nothing wrong with paying your own way through university and being a reservist. In fact it is "encouraged" because all the training is during the summers that you have off as well there is typically a week long excercise during reading week in the winter.

Furthermore the reserves will give you 2k a year after you complete each year for a maximum of 8km (you must apply for it advance and claim it every year)

The only thing to consider is when you join a p-res unit make sure you pick a trade that you will think that you will make a career out of (including transferring to the reg force). Trying to change trades within the reserves or while you try to transfer is a pain.


----------



## showmecats (3 Feb 2016)

runormal said:
			
		

> You are confused.
> 
> The recruiter at unit YYY can't get you get into ROTP. Which is why he said what he said.
> 
> ...




Useful information. Thank you.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2016)

showmecats said:
			
		

> Useful information. Thank you.



As you were told the same thing more than once, I am locking this thread.

YOU can practice your skills and read the other threads that answer all your questions, and questions you have yet to think of.


TOPIC LOCKED


----------

